# Mark Taylor / Maku Teira / TheLegendOfMaku / MarkMetal2013



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 18, 2019)

*Mark Taylor AKA "Maku Teira" *
*(Note: Maku Teira is the katakana pronunciation of Mark Taylor.)*
*103 Center Ave, Unit A Keansburg, NJ 07734*





Twitter: @thelegendofmaku (Archive)
Tumblr: thelegendofmaku.tumblr.com (Defunct)
Youtube: MarkMetal2013 (Archive)
emails: marktisgod@gmail.com, marktisgod@gmail.com, marktisgod@aol.com
PSN: NsaveTheWorld (Archive)
Steam: NsaveTheWorld
Niteflirt: NsaveTheWorld
Pornhub: MarkMetal2013 (Archive)
Kiwifarms username: @WaxMyEyebrows 




(Mark Taylor, pictured holding more money than his home is worth.)



(Experience raw, innate and unadulterated intimidation.)




Background:

Mark Taylor is 31 year old attention whore, porn enthusiast/addict, revenge porn seller, blackmailer and small-time scam artist from New Jersey who has inserted himself into the Yaniv drama by claiming to have committed an indictable offense (read: felony) by illegally accessing Yaniv's medical documents. These documents supposedly contained information proving that Yaniv was not intersex and was biologically male. He wrote a twitlonger detailing his claims here: http://archive.fo/jNCTL












						Twitter
					

archived 15 Aug 2019 05:08:21 UTC




					archive.fo
				




When his own self-imposed deadline to post the files arrived, he instead claimed to have sent the documents to the British Columbia Human Rights Tribunal and Jay Cameron instead of posting them publicly as he originally said he would. Judging from his twitter presence, the sum of his evidence was likely just regurgitating things that were already written here.











						Twitter
					

archived 18 Aug 2019 18:13:50 UTC




					archive.fo
				














						Twitter
					

archived 18 Aug 2019 18:14:48 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Mark Taylor claims to be a wealthy and retired expat living in Japan, funding himself with money he has made from "investments". There are many holes in this story but we'll discuss those later. I've included a few videos below to give you an idea of the sort of clown we're dealing with here.


Spoiler: Life Lessons from Mark







Mark Taylor tells us about his independent wealth and gives us guidance on how we can also become successful enough to live in a hovel and record on a 360p webcam.





Mark Taylor inexplicably gives a tutorial on fashion.





Mark Taylor shows off what is surely a small percentage of his liquid assets. YUP.


First, we'll talk about various scams and examples of shady behavior that he has engaged in. The earliest traces of Mark Taylor that are of interest are from a thread on 4chan's /b/ (http://archive.fo/Zu3LM). In 2014, he made a thread titled "Anyone wants this sluts pictures. Got over 80 photos and several." He posted a few nudes of a girl who he had apparently met online and said that he'd send a file with the rest of them to anyone who paid him $5 or reported her Facebook page. Though posted anonymously, we can confirm that this was him because of a screenshot posted later in the thread showing that the funds were being sent to a person named "Maku Teira" with the e-mail "marktisgod@gmail.com." The image also included an avatar that was a photograph of Mark Taylor.




He would eventually up his price to $10, causing the other posters in the thread to turn on him, posting evidence that the funds were going to an e-mail and providing some useful dox. In a panic, Mark came up with a story that it was posted by "Erik" who was apparently attempting to frame him - by sending him money I suppose - and began making threatening tweets towards Eric and claiming to have called the cops on him. The posters didn't buy it, but luckily for Mark, the thread died soon after.




(The two previous screenshots are archived in the previous archive link.)

One interesting aspect about this scam is that it was perpetrated in 2014. Mark, who claims to be 31 years old in 2019, claims to have retired from his investments at the age of 26. These two details do not seem to be congruent with each other. That said, Mark is a liar, so there are any number of details here he could be lying about. This incident may be related to a tumblr post in which a woman accused "Mark Taylor, or thelegendofmaku" of blackmailing her (http://archive.fo/Hx2m4).





Mark is also a porn enthusiast, having a particular interest at some point in findom. Findom is short for financial domination, a fetish where men "serve" women by giving them money in exchange for being treated like shit, apparently. This expensive hobby tends to attract a fair amount of grifters and scam artists on both sides of the equation and it appears that Mark was one of them.



@ImSelerah posted this PSA to her fellow sex workers to avoid interacting with Mark Taylor.
http://archive.fo/nzdTa
http://archive.fo/JLQb5



She also included this image of a fake receipt that he sent hoping that she wouldn't call google and double check the transaction number. This is significant because it shows his willingness to doctor images. Having dealt with the findom community in the past on a technical level, I can tell you that this was a common scheme back before instant payment services.
http://archive.fo/nguOO
http://archive.fo/S12ke











						Twitter
					

archived 18 Aug 2019 05:54:06 UTC




					archive.fo
				



Another sex worker accuses him of sending fake receipts.

Like many morons, Mark Taylor was also involved in GamerGate. His contribution was primarily being a hashtag drone, but he would on occasion garner the attention of GamerGate at large. The most notable incident was when he accused Brianna Wu of DDoSing 8chan (Actually - the 2chan network in it's entirety.) He also claimed that Brianna Wu would be getting sued and that proof would be posted on Friday. Friday never came. That said, he tried his best to make Friday arrive by posting doctored police reports. The images were posted to 8chan where they were quickly debunked.









This would be the second time that he has been caught posting a doctored image. After the debunking, he took to twitter and to post a pathetic twitlonger (https://archive.md/79Dkh) in which he claimed that this was his plan all along to show GamerGate that they shouldn't trust the media. He was then promptly thrown into the garbage pile of wannabe ecelebs who destroyed their reputation in their desperation to get followers.

Additionally, we can see his thirst for attention in another GamerGate incident when he accused notorious taxcheat/dogfucker Sarah Butts of sexually harassing an underage member of his family. As you'd probably expect, nothing came of this - note that this was long after he had supposedly independently wealthy and certainly should have been able to procure an attorney.




http://archive.fo/fUTcm

With those things out of the way, I’d like to look at Mark on a more personal level. Mark appears to be a chronic liar and a pornography addict. He has spent years involved in various LARPs, the most notable one surrounding his status as an expat living in Japan. He constantly speaks as if he is engaging with an audience when no one cares about who he is. Never have I seen someone so desperate, yet so unsuccessful at attaining efame.

His social media showcases a constant habit of making “announcements” of new projects, most of which seem to never come to fruition or consist of much more than paying someone on Fiverr to walk around a city in Japan for 45 seconds (By the way, despite claiming to be living in Japan, there is no evidence of him having actually been in Japan, which is strange because of how much of his time he spends documenting his life and showing off his vast “wealth.”)
https://twitter.com/TheLegendOfMaku/status/1097151842012839936 (http://archive.fo/iE6pc)




Your browser is not able to display this video.

















As mentioned before, he claims to have retired at the age of 26, which would be the year 2014 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If4eO5FmhPk). This doesn't quite vibe with his need to sell revenge porn pictures on 4chan, but perhaps he was just supplementing his passive retirement income. Unfortunately, his porn addiction betrays him here. In 2015, he lamented the fact that he couldn't purchase an erotic hypnosis recording called "Blowjob State Of Mind" because he didn't have enough cash. http://archive.fo/4iekE




That said, perhaps he actually is as wealthy as he claims, if we judge by all of the "flexing" he does on twitter on Youtube. Cringe inducing material lies ahead.
http://archive.fo/De7np




(He must have been very proud of this one, he tweeted it at about 10 different sex workers.)
http://archive.fo/jxB2C






Spoiler: More humiliating photographs of Mark Taylor



Here he is after a spree of sending pictures of himself holding money to women, lamenting the lack of genuine women. This was likely a scam to lure online sex workers by appearing to be a man of means.




Here is Mark, greeting all his haters, with a potential mark (hahaha) included in the screenshot.
http://archive.fo/QMiBb





Mark with a unique approach to the "soylent smile."


Strangely, despite all of his wealth, he was also desperately seeking a SugarMomma (Ages 18-63, please!) only 3 years ago.
http://archive.fo/lWa69





Mark seems to be obsessed with lying about his success in life in general in order to garner attention. Despite filming his youtube videos in what looks like a well-worn cardboard box, he spends his time doing unboxings of various varieties of manchild media and Aeropostale clothes while talking to an audience of no one. I’ve included some particularly embarrassing examples below.


Spoiler: Mark Taylor "flexing", as he says.







Mark balls out by showing his MASSIVE clothing haul of $345.50!!!!(!!!)




Not going to pretend I took the time to watch this one but I bet it's funny.




"Now I'm not doing this to show off but..."






He also enjoys paying D-list actors and B-list porn actors on Cameo and Fiverr to make cringy shoutout videos, which he then inserts into his own videos and pretends that these people knows or cares about him. I’m not sure if these are meant to convince people that these are his friends, or just to boost his videos via SEO/algorithms based on the celebrities names or what. Whatever he’s trying, it’s sort of humiliating to watch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP8VLESUU3s

In the end, the only real interesting thing about Mark Taylor is that he is the quintessential example of the 4chan manbaby stereotype. He’s got delusions of grandeur and presents a facade of what he considers to be success, but it all quickly gives way to the reality that this dude is just a miserable dweeb who does nothing but lie on the internet about how cool he is in between games of Grand Theft Auto 5 and jerking off. Don't believe me? Check the last log-in time on his PornHub account (https://www.pornhub.com/users/markmetal2013, http://archive.fo/FFw8v). There are many more Marks out there, he was just the only dumb enough to lie about committing an indictable offense in order to get an ounce of attention from the autistic school shooters and 60 year old radical feminists at The Kiwi Farms.

(Note: If anyone else did any digging on him and ran into his “girlfriend” - I left her out of this post due to her handicap and I would appreciate if you did as well.)


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Aug 18, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Our guy TheLegendOfMaku is here with his bombshell.
> 
> View attachment 896840
> 
> ...


Damn. If you found all that in such a short amount of time imagine how much shit is out there to be discovered!
If Mark Taylor doesn't have a thread here he possibly should.


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 18, 2019)

@Jonathan "Jessica" Yaniv here you go fam, show this to your mom so she can go on a rampage


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 18, 2019)

I still say Jonathan saying he "has both parts" means he only has a penis, which is a male sex organ, but since he claims to be female, it's also a female sex organ to him.


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 18, 2019)

Manly-Chicken said:


> I still say Jonathan saying he "has both parts" means he only has a penis, which is a male sex organ, but since he claims to be female, it's also a female sex organ to him.



Or he's just a chronic liar that craves any and all attention


----------



## Cryin RN (Aug 18, 2019)

Beautiful work @Yellow Yam Scam.  Guess Marky Mark is exactly what we suspected he was.

It's interesting how anyone who gets X arbitrary units of Internet attention attracts losers like him.  That's a great incentive never to seek e-fame.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Aug 18, 2019)

That bit about him trying to prove he's rich by showing he spent $340 and $450 on video games is really sad. 

So I'm guessing he was bullshitting about the medical documents on Yaniv. Not exactly unexpected.


----------



## Junkail (Aug 18, 2019)

His face is really long...


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 18, 2019)

K this is pretty funny but you seem mad that he wasn't paying findom whores.

Why?


----------



## let there be plight (Aug 18, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> That Klondike guy says he sent his "files" to JCCF and  BCHRT. No receipts to the public that he ever had such "files."
> What a nothingburger.
> 
> 
> ...


Surprise surprise. I hope people are roasting him on twitter. Then again, I kind of hope he is just being ignored. Either way.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 18, 2019)

Junkail said:


> His face is really long...


And fat... stupid....ugly.......lacking definition.

At any rate, you can buy accurate counterfeit money on AliExpress... so when he gets some hair plugs, I'll contemplate him being above the poverty line.


----------



## Orange//Net (Aug 18, 2019)

So basically this loser is an attention whore.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 18, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> K this is pretty funny but you seem mad that he wasn't paying findom whores.
> 
> Why?



I wrote this when I thought there was a chance he'd produce photoshopped documents about Yaniv and wanted to provide evidence of him producing doctored documents in the past. Other than that it's just to show he's a kind of a scumbag and to make fun of him for not entertaining me more.


----------



## AvantGardener (Aug 18, 2019)

He's got fuck all beyond what everybody already knows. It's basically "He can't be intersex because it's really rare, and nobody has two sets of junk in real life." I know, because he messaged me. I'm going to block  him now I know what a creep he is.

It's quite amusing to think of the long-suffering Jay Cameron opening the incredibly basic email and rolling his eyes..."And?" The poor fella probably has to think of a polite reply.

I bet the asshole tries to claim the credit for taking the troon down.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 18, 2019)

AvantGardener said:


> He's got fuck all beyond what everybody already knows. It's basically "He can't be intersex because it's really rare, and nobody has two sets of junk in real life." I know, because he messaged me. I'm going to block  him now I know what a creep he is.
> 
> It's quite amusing to think of the long-suffering Jay Cameron opening the incredibly basic email and rolling his eyes..."And?" The poor fella probably has to think of a polite reply.
> 
> I bet the asshole tries to claim the credit for taking the troon down.



You should post the DMs if you're comfortable doing so (Note that he will likely know what your twitter account is if you post them.)


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 18, 2019)

The place is a rental. If he's still living there then it was a rental that his dad was living in before he died 10 years ago.

And speaking of his dad. He was a criminal. So was his brother. But as far as I can tell, Mark is so inept he can't even crime.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Aug 18, 2019)

Yaniv is such a great cow he manages to make other cows come out to pasture to amuse us.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Aug 18, 2019)

People who are wealthy do not flaunt money on twitter like an elder Indian son in college. 
Thank you for bringing him to light. 
If there isn't a thread for Mark, please set one up.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 19, 2019)

Rich people don’t take pictures of their money. Ever.

Dead chuffed about your work on this Yam, it’s first rate. I really want to see a thread on this idiot now! I wonder what sad job he actually works to keep up the rental on his dirty box/weeb palace definitely somewhere in Japan?


----------



## substream (Aug 19, 2019)

Alright, I wasn't going to post this because I told him I wasn't going to, but to be fair, he did say it was okay. Made this account recently, and I have no idea how to format anything on here so bear with me if it's done incorrectly. Just wanted to share this because it's relevant




Spoiler: Legend of Maku DMs


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 19, 2019)

substream said:


> Alright, I wasn't going to post this because I told him I wasn't going to, but to be fair, he did say it was okay. Made this account recently, and I have no idea how to format anything on here so bear with me if it's done incorrectly. Just wanted to share this because it's relevant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ughhh lemme sum this up: “I read a book on social engineering once and now I labour mightily under the heel of the Dunning-Krueger Effect. Also I made shoddy fake docs about Yaniv and this is all a big waste of time, the end.”

Also are we all going to ignore the weeby pretend Japanese accent of MAKU TEIRA? Very clever. Retsuprae did it better, but whatever.


----------



## substream (Aug 19, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Ughhh lemme sum this up: “I read a book on social engineering once and now I labour mightily under the heel of the Dunning-Krueger Effect. Also I made shoddy fake docs about Yaniv and this is all a big waste of time, the end.”



Essentially. I was reluctant to post it because I like lurking, but I also didn't want people to get their time wasted by someone who obviously is just an attention seeker.


----------



## Jeff Wolf (Aug 19, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Ughhh lemme sum this up: “I read a book on social engineering once and now I labour mightily under the heel of the Dunning-Krueger Effect. Also I made shoddy fake docs about Yaniv and this is all a big waste of time, the end.”
> 
> Also are we all going to ignore the weeby pretend Japanese accent of MAKU TEIRA? Very clever. Retsuprae did it first, but whatever.


I think it's suppose to be a Kansas City shuffle https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas_City_Shuffle but for some reason he decided to reveal his gayops to a rando on twitter?


----------



## substream (Aug 19, 2019)

onethingtwo said:


> I think it's suppose to be a Kansas City shuffle https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas_City_Shuffle but for some reason he decided to reveal his gayops to a rando on twitter?



I kept replying to his tweets asking him why he was lying to his followers about having medical docs, and I guess he had enough of my questions. I deleted the tweets later on because he seemed crazy and I didn't want to deal with it anymore.


----------



## iforgotmypassword (Aug 19, 2019)

onethingtwo said:


> for some reason he decided to reveal his gayops to a rando on twitter?



And tell him to post the chats on here, ruining his (r.etarded) con since we all know Yaniv will read them now, really exceptional


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 19, 2019)

Oh sorry, I left out a couple of details. Mark A. Taylor, born 10/08/1986 in Neptune, NJ, to Joseph Taylor and Linda May.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 19, 2019)

onethingtwo said:


> I think it's suppose to be a Kansas City shuffle https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas_City_Shuffle but for some reason he decided to reveal his gayops to a rando on twitter?


Clearly all going to keikaku

“I’m a literal genius of planning and manipulation! Now to tell someone to post my plan, which hinges on yaniv not knowing about jt, to a forum that I know Yaniv frequents obsessively!”

 You know those movie villains who get caught because they just HAD to stop and reveal their evil plan in detail to the hero? We always think that’s so unrealistic and silly, but apparently it has real basis in fact.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 19, 2019)

substream said:


> Alright, I wasn't going to post this because I told him I wasn't going to, but to be fair, he did say it was okay. Made this account recently, and I have no idea how to format anything on here so bear with me if it's done incorrectly. Just wanted to share this because it's relevant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a complete and total head up his own ass convinced he smells money instead of shit waste of life and air.

From the amount of milk already liberally splashed around just in this tangent thread, this smug mong is MORE then ripe for his own lolcow thread.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Aug 19, 2019)

Wow, when I half-sarcastically said the guy just might get his own thread eventually, I had no idea the rabbit hole would run so deep. It seems as if promising shocking deets on people and failing to deliver has been a consistent MO (random girl's NSFW pics, threatened lawsuits against Brianna Wu and Sarah Butts, and medical documents about Yaniv). Sadly, this isn't surprising once it was posted both his dad and brother are shady criminals. 

Given his history of failing to deliver, one wonders if he actually sent anything to the BCHRT and JCCF or if those are lies he made up in a pathetic attempt to save face.

A big Semper Fi to everyone that helped compile this information on the guy.


----------



## troon patrol (Aug 19, 2019)

Genuine lolcow, indeed.

What am I missing here? He did this all for the attention or he was planning selling fake pics of Jonathan's peepee for $5?


----------



## pr3nt177 (Aug 19, 2019)

substream said:


> Alright, I wasn't going to post this because I told him I wasn't going to, but to be fair, he did say it was okay. Made this account recently, and I have no idea how to format anything on here so bear with me if it's done incorrectly. Just wanted to share this because it's relevant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lying scam artist trying to out a lying scam artist.


----------



## Stupid Sexy Flanders (Aug 19, 2019)

Grifting attention whore scammer brings out other grifting attention whore scammers. At least "Mark Taylor" isn't a pedophile... at least what we know of.

What else is new?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 19, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Clearly all going to keikaku
> 
> “I’m a literal genius of planning and manipulation! Now to tell someone to post my plan, which hinges on yaniv not knowing about jt, to a forum that I know Yaniv frequents obsessively!”
> 
> You know those movie villains who get caught because they just HAD to stop and reveal their evil plan in detail to the hero? We always think that’s so unrealistic and silly, but apparently it has real basis in fact.


Well, it does with the crap villains.

I don’t get why he thought this would be such a big reveal. “Guys, guys, I have proof that Yaniv is lying about having a medically impossible condition that he can only vaguely describe and keeps contradicting himself over!” Like, amazing, dude, you’re just the man we need to investigate whether Chris really is travelling to the cartoon hedgehog dimension.


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 19, 2019)

Seems like Blaire streamed about said "agent" today: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/blaire-vs-yaniv-the-final-reckoning.59860/


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 19, 2019)

The Ghost of ODB said:


> Seems like Blaire streamed about said "agent" today: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/blaire-vs-yaniv-the-final-reckoning.59860/



So Mark Taylor at least knew that the agent was fake, or pretended to.

Anyone want to do a voice comparison between Big Money Mark and the "agent"?


----------



## Carolina001 (Aug 19, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> So Mark Taylor at least knew that the agent was fake, or pretended to.
> 
> Anyone want to do a voice comparison between Big Money Mark and the "agent"?


It does sound kind of like Mark, but the "agent" has a YouTube channel and it does sound like the guy from the phone call with Blaire.


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 19, 2019)

Agent is also gay and seems to have been a personal trainer, so that explains the you're a hero! you're a champion! yaaasss! go kween! etc.


----------



## Looney Troons (Aug 19, 2019)

I think the quarterly corporate “be wary of social engineering; here are some examples” emails went out recently.


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 20, 2019)

Carolina001 said:


> It does sound kind of like Mark, but the "agent" has a YouTube channel and it does sound like the guy from the phone call with Blaire.


And this, girls and boys, is exactly why we archive. Not just a web archive, but you download the damn thing and if they remove it then you upload it here.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Aug 20, 2019)

Looks like Marky boy also unprivated his twitter and HOLY SHIT has he gone full A-log on Yaniv.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice one Klondike.http://archive.md/ogkmS


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Aug 22, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> http://archive.md/ogkmS



I wonder what he got suspended for?

Maku account

http://archive.md/Te9y7
His new Macu sock

http://archive.md/zRNdV
I think he might have been gulaged for jokes like this






						Twitter / Account Suspended
					

From breaking news and entertainment to sports and politics, get the full story with all the live commentary.




					twitter.com
				



http://archive.md/KR50t


----------



## theshep (Aug 22, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> I wonder what he got suspended for?
> 
> Maku account
> 
> ...


I've gotta admit, that photoshop did give me a hearty laugh.


----------



## Jammy Fanny (Aug 22, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> I wonder what he got suspended for?
> 
> Maku account
> 
> ...


Cut himself up on all that edge.


----------



## Carolina001 (Aug 26, 2019)

Looks like Mark Taylor aka @WaxMyEyebrows has been communicating with the agent/filmmaker Ryan Gordon.
Link


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 26, 2019)

Carolina001 said:


> Looks like Mark Taylor aka @WaxMyEyebrows has been communicating with the agent/filmmaker Ryan Gordon.
> Link


And shitting up the other thread as well. I guess cluching wads of damp singles with a few twenties arranged at the front on social media isn’t getting him the attention he wanted. s’odd, that.

Again, never understood why idiots withdraw a chunk of their only savings, just to arrange it in lines of cash and take pictures. Only poor people trying to look solvent do this, no wealthy people ANYWHERE do that on their social media.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 26, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> And shitting up the other thread as well. I guess cluching wads of damp singles with a few twenties arranged at the front on social media isn’t getting him the attention he wanted. s’odd, that.
> 
> Again, never understood why idiots withdraw a chunk of their only savings, just to arrange it in lines of cash and take pictures. Only poor people trying to look solvent do this, no wealthy people ANYWHERE do that on their social media.



You deny this man's immense wealth? stfu h8r.





you're just mad because you can't afford t-shirts that cost $24.50


"I like designer clothes. I like nice clothes. People may not assume this about me because I'm usually wearing weird snapbacks and random t-shirts with Star Wars references, but I like to wear the good stuff as much as anyone else, so today we're gonna unbox some of that good stuff."




Edit: Like a proper autist, I tracked down the shirt in the video. 






						New York To Tokyo Graphic Tee
					

Wherever you travel, make sure you're always outfitted in stylish casual threads like our New York To Tokyo Graphic Tee! This classic top sports soft slub jersey fabric that supplies a slightly textured appearance, while a cool globe graphic on the front and a list of the world's most iconic...




					www.aeropostale.com
				








High couture from the "designers" at your local dying mall.


----------



## Thomas Veil (Aug 27, 2019)

Carolina001 said:


> Looks like Mark Taylor aka @WaxMyEyebrows has been communicating with the agent/filmmaker Ryan Gordon.
> Link



Maybe he's trying to blackmail Ryan, in hopes of getting some of that real good-good gay porn, to satisfy his insatiable porno cravings.


----------



## Purin Chan (Aug 27, 2019)

Mark Taylor said:
			
		

> As I said don't really frequent the site myself but saw enough on there to know those guys make 4chan look like Christian Mingle. So Hell seeing as they hate Jonathan just as much as I do give em a nuke lmao.


Will Kiwifarms ever stop getting the label of "Supr sekret haxx0r klub"? If only Mark did more research, then he would've known that we aren't his personal army.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Aug 27, 2019)

@WaxMyEyebrows  I told you we all had swords. 
What's your next move? Will you comply or will you be cast into a pen along with the other cows?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 27, 2019)

I wanted to highlight this video. I think it's probably Mark's finest work and I suggest watching it in full.

This is genuinely one of the most inexplicable things that I've ever seen on the internet. That's the only word I can come up with for it, inexplicable. It's hard to wrap my head around the level of delusion that one would need to be afflicted by to record and upload this video.  Mark, who is generally seen wearing a t-shirt, a snapback and basketball shorts with an elastic waistband, has the audacity to think that he can teach others how to "dress to impress."

There is a phrase that you often hear used rhetorically - "Who is this guy trying to fool?" But I have to ask it genuinely here. Who? Who is the audience for this? Who does he want to fool and why does he think he will be able to? What will he accomplish by fooling them? This is like watching a man with no legs make an earnest attempt to explain to people how to throw a roundhouse kick.

0:25 - "The first thing we need to figure out is going to be your outfit." He pans the 240p camera over his "outfits", which all consist of fat kid basketball shorts and graphic tees. One is a very chic Nintendo shirt that was probably bought at Hot Topic. Another has the Punisher logo and the final one has 3 skeletons doing "see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil" poses. He speaks about his shirt choices as if the average 16 year old wouldn't be humiliated to wear them.

0:50 - His first piece of advice is to avoid mixing colors. Gray and blue is no good, he says. "Full black, or black and gray, you can go gray and gray. We're gonna do gray shirts and black shorts." No logical explanation for this is provided, but it is one of two actual pieces of advice he gives in this video other than "Just pick some shit."

1:20 - We enter his section on hats. His choices are a "Rated R Superstar" WWE camo beanie and a black snapback that has Batman and Superman. He picks the black one so that it doesn't clash. "But either one works." He seems to have gotten bored with this video concept already.

2:05 - Accessories. Mark has a tableful of garbage trinkets. Bracelets, a dogtag, bright green sunglasses. it looks like he's raided the discount section at a Spencer's. "Watch -  that's a fancy watch and all - do you really need a watch? Uhh, no." He explains nothing while throwing a bunch of the garbage to the side and settles on a random assortment of bracelets and the dogtag.

4:45 - We enter the fragrance section. At this point the video is beginning to feel slightly Sam Hyde-ian. I'm waiting, almost hoping for him to scream into the camera that his mother is a bitch while karate kicking an oscillating fan, but relief never comes. He presents two fragrances, "Playboy Hollywood and "Versace", both in tiny travel sizes. He explains to use that "either of these are good smells because if you wear dark clothing you don't want something with a fruity smell to it, vice versa." Impeccable logic.

5:35 - The wrapup. Mark doesn't manage to actually get a shot of his outfit here to see the result of his brilliant fashion knowhow, but he does show us his bracelets, rings and dogtag. "So, anyways...that's how you style, that's how your profile basically, that's how you look good. So. There ya go. Anyway. I'm out. Peace." Mark sounds utterly defeated. How is the next move here not to delete this footage off of your laptop before bleechbitting the harddrive into oblivion? I truly don't understand why this video ever saw the light of day.





The more I watch this video, the more obsessed I become with finding the punchline in it. It's all so mundane. Why are we forced to experience an existence where this video is not a joke? It's far more pathetic than Amber Lynn's worst videos, because at least she's right that there are hadurrs out there watching. There have been cows like Aaron McCluske who make strange videos, but he literally had an IQ of like 50 so we could make sense of _why _the videos existed, even if we couldn't make sense of the videos themselves. Taxman was a schizophrenic alcoholic. Mental illness makes you do some wild shit. I can understand that.

But I cannot understand this video. It's fully lucid and yet completely ignorant of everything about itself. There's no element of madness here, just a complete dearth of...intelligence? What do you call the level of sentience that a fungus exhibits? Because I feel like that's about the level Mark is at here. Why doesn't Mark even try to convince the viewer that he should be an authority on the subject? Why didn't he just go to Target and buy some regular ass pants and shirts and pretend they were expensive? I'm left scratching away at this nonsense in a desperate attempt to find a clue about what he was trying to do here. This is so gay.


----------



## Purin Chan (Aug 27, 2019)

Archiving:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## wabbits (Aug 27, 2019)

Gotta say, I'm getting to like Mark's constant malaprops. Sometimes they're so good, I can almost believe they're intentional, like when he called Yaniv a "blimp on the goddamn radar screen."


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 27, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I wanted to highlight this video. I think it's probably Mark's finest work and I suggest watching it in full.
> 
> This is genuinely one of the most inexplicable things that I've ever seen on the internet. That's the only word I can come up with for it, inexplicable. It's hard to wrap my head around the level of delusion that one would need to be afflicted by to record and upload this video.  Mark, who is generally seen wearing a t-shirt, a snapback and basketball shorts with an elastic waistband, has the audacity to think that he can teach others how to "dress to impress."
> 
> ...


New Jersey.


----------



## wabbits (Aug 27, 2019)

> The more I watch this video...



Intervention in Aisle 5, you guise. Hurry up! Bring booze and an eye mask.


----------



## Munchma Quchi (Aug 27, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> You deny this man's immense wealth? stfu h8r.
> 
> View attachment 908382
> 
> ...



This is Lucas Werner if he had 50 bucks.


----------



## SourDiesel (Aug 27, 2019)

"So I'm gonna be recording this in several parts and putting them together... yeah."

So like, you're gonna edit a video like a normal person? Why even say this when it's just instructions on how to make a video? Idk why this bothers me so much but it's just... @Yellow Yam Scam is right, fungal levels of intelligence here. God DAMN.


----------



## Munchma Quchi (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm watching his DIY Become Successful video. He's apparently living off the income of his investments and is wealthy. He is in a dark dingy room decorated with unframed posters and drinking from a plastic cup while wearing a frayed hat, recording this video on a camera with potato-quality resolution. Such wealth. I am very jealous.


----------



## wabbits (Aug 27, 2019)

Sounds like the "How to Remain Unemployed Indefinitely" video popular among troons. Should be a hit.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Aug 27, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I'm left scratching away at this nonsense in a desperate attempt to find a clue about what he was trying to do here.


You could say that the clue is almost like a missing puzzle piece.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 27, 2019)

Munchma Quchi said:


> I'm watching his DIY Become Successful video. He's apparently living off the income of his investments and is wealthy. He is in a dark dingy room decorated with unframed posters and drinking from a plastic cup while wearing a frayed hat, recording this video on a camera with potato-quality resolution. Such wealth. I am very jealous.


Well OBVIOUSLY he’s one of those eccentric wealthy people who dress cheaply and live cheaply and eat cheaply and don’t show off their wealth.

Except when he posts photos of himself clammily clutching the results of his last three trips to the ATM.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Aug 27, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> Well OBVIOUSLY he’s one of those eccentric wealthy people who dress cheaply and live cheaply and eat cheaply and don’t show off their wealth.
> 
> Except when he posts photos of himself clammily clutching the results of his last three trips to the ATM.



He's online, but my guess is he's hit the "ignore" button on everyone whose spoken critically of him in this thread. He's still stanning whatever gay-op he won't tell everyone about on Twitter, though.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 27, 2019)

I hope his overall plan is to eventually take Yaniv under his Axe-soaked wing and teach him how to DRESS TO IMPRESS.

Tip: a classy accent of Batman logos, or perhaps an elegant touch of style in the form of a choice selection of Deadpool wallets on chains, adds a continental sophistication to any gentleman’s summer wardrobe.

Always remember to maintain the integrity of your fat kid athletic shorts. The moment you notice the elastic waistband becoming loose or unkempt, continue to wear the garment for six years because you’re a dirt-poor raving loony.


----------



## Looney Troons (Aug 27, 2019)

i come to this thread to laugh at the white man version of this classic meme


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Aug 27, 2019)

He got Ryan to fall for his troll attempts. He's entertaining in that way.  Just accept that everyone's not as smart as your average Farmer.


----------



## SeeingRad (Aug 27, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I wanted to highlight this video. I think it's probably Mark's finest work and I suggest watching it in full.
> 
> This is genuinely one of the most inexplicable things that I've ever seen on the internet. That's the only word I can come up with for it, inexplicable. It's hard to wrap my head around the level of delusion that one would need to be afflicted by to record and upload this video.  Mark, who is generally seen wearing a t-shirt, a snapback and basketball shorts with an elastic waistband, has the audacity to think that he can teach others how to "dress to impress."
> 
> ...



I was sad to see that the giant, fake gold chain with the letter G didn't make the cut.

@WaxMyEyebrows might I suggest another classy, tasteful addition to your collection of necklaces?


----------



## Munchma Quchi (Aug 28, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> I hope his overall plan is to eventually take Yaniv under his Axe-soaked wing and teach him how to DRESS TO IMPRESS.
> 
> Tip: a classy accent of Batman logos, or perhaps an elegant touch of style in the form of a choice selection of Deadpool wallets on chains, adds a continental sophistication to any gentleman’s summer wardrobe.
> 
> Always remember to maintain the integrity of your fat kid athletic shorts. The moment you notice the elastic waistband becoming loose or unkempt, continue to wear the garment for six years because you’re a dirt-poor raving loony.



May I direct your attention to this thread.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 28, 2019)

wabbits said:


> Sounds like the "How to Remain Unemployed Indefinitely" video popular among troons. Should be a hit.



Judging from the mention in the OP it would seem he has a girlfriend with “issues” so she probably gets a tugboat and this dude lives off of a disabled woman and spends his days on porn-hub, GTA and gay-ops.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 28, 2019)

If Big Money Mark happens to be slow responding to DMs or anything, please don't hold it against him. He's typing with one hand right now.



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 28, 2019)

Munchma Quchi said:


> May I direct your attention to this thread.


You may indeed!

You can see the different interpretations of an overall unisex look...Mark favours the brooding masculinity of the Dark Knight, while Becky flirtatiously dresses up her ensemble with some classical Rugrats accents. Truly timeless.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> Judging from the mention in the OP it would seem he has a girlfriend with “issues” so she probably gets a tugboat and this dude lives off of a disabled woman and spends his days on porn-hub, GTA and gay-ops.



Her biggest personal issue is that she doesn’t exist.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm finding this guy more annoying than even @RXG tbf.

@RXG at least had some financial plan for entering the yaniv household, albeit one that backfired on him. But however shitty a plan, it's evident he had a customized one. And at least with his dumb plan, he didn't mention the Farms. 

This guy has no plan other than to larp on the latest Twit outrage and try to sell 2013 muscle shirts.  And in his latest dumbops, he invoked the Farms as the only place he said he'd publicly download to.Then on Twitter, he started shrieking publicly at people who called him out for not doing it--"You just a TWOLL! I'm gonna block uwu!"  Not only did he admit he was lying for it (BUT SEE I HAVE A GREATER PLAN) but then he shows up here as Cape Pedoslayer, Then he calls out @RXG for using the ignore button on him.

His mission is done. He can go back to fapping on PornHub and on the RealDoll that's allegedly his epileptic girlfriend.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 29, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> I hope his overall plan is to eventually take Yaniv under his Axe-soaked wing and teach him how to DRESS TO IMPRESS. This video is almost as inexplicable as the previous one.
> 
> Tip: a classy accent of Batman logos, or perhaps an elegant touch of style in the form of a choice selection of Deadpool wallets on chains, adds a continental sophistication to any gentleman’s summer wardrobe.
> 
> Always remember to maintain the integrity of your fat kid athletic shorts. The moment you notice the elastic waistband becoming loose or unkempt, continue to wear the garment for six years because you’re a dirt-poor raving loony.



ACTUALLY - Mark has taken a hardline stance against Axe bodyspray, as seen in his hit video "HOW TO IMPRESS WOMEN." The record must be set straight!






This is a fantastic video because we get to see the tips from Mark's fashion tutorial put into action. He's wearing a stunning pair of dogtags with a bracelet that appears to be have been improvised from a piece of twine picked up at a construction site, paired with a shirt representing his adopted home of Japan, emblazoned with the word "TOKYO." He finishes the ensemble off by adorning himself with a gray beanie, a la fellow fashion maven Tim Poole. A very naturalistic look from my boy, Big Money Mark.

Some choice quotes since I'm sure you aren't as autistic as I am to actually watch this tripe.

"You honestly have to be yourself. If you're trying to find a woman that you're potentially going to spend the rest of your life with, you don't want to have to lie about who you are. Be your damn self. It's as simple as that, be yourself. Now besides that..."

"So for starters - try to wear something different. Try to offer something different. Don't wear the Axe. Don't wear the uh - what is it? The Old Spice that everybody wears. Try to wear something different(...) I'm not saying go out your way to get a two, three thousand dollar bottle of Creed - Now, I got a two, three thousand dollar of creed. But you don't have to go out of your to get it. Put on some Versace, something of the sorts cologne-wise."

"Try and be slightly different, I know it sounds like uh, a double negative sort of thing, in all honesty, look - one thing about me, yeah I like wearing shirts that say "TOKYO" or another t-shirt that has a picture of an old school Nintendo on it by all means. I also wear my own merchandise, I wear my Mark Taylor merchandise, and granted - there's a lot of other people who wear Mark Taylor merchandise!"

"If you can do better, do better. If you're writing a song, don't just write a song that just gets by. Write it like it's supposed to be the best song that's ever been heard. It's the same as when it comes to acting. Don't half-ass it. Never half-ass it."

"Be successful in life. You don't have to have a million dollars or a billion dollars, but have money. Be financially stable. Be able to carry your own(...). I made a video called random where I took $25,000 which is like nothing to me and just put it on the floor and was like, yeah, $25,000. That's not shit to me. $25,000. I spend that in a week if I want to. But I know not a lot of people have it like that."


----------



## Short Stack (Aug 29, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> ACTUALLY - Mark has taken a hardline stance against Axe bodyspray, as seen in his hit video "HOW TO IMPRESS WOMEN." The record must be set straight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that the corner where his mattress is....& dirt / body stains on the walls?...yeah right dude


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 29, 2019)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> ACTUALLY - Mark has taken a hardline stance against Axe bodyspray, as seen in his hit video "HOW TO IMPRESS WOMEN." The record must be set straight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin hell there’s MARK TAYLOR MERCHANDISE? What retailer carries it? I must know!

Jesus it’s like watching a grown man play pretend in the mirror. I own 3k bottles of cologne, I have my own line of clothing everyone wears, I live in Tokyo.

I’m not sure which is the most laughable lie.

Also just lol at “I put 25k on the floor because I spend it in a week and it means nothing to me.” Which is why he....made a video of it?  I’m fukken dead mate

Mark, no one who drops that much actual money in a week bothers to make VIDEOS of it. If 20 dollars was nothing to me and I could easily spend that in a week, why would I put it in the floor and take a picture of it? I wouldn’t. Because it’s stupid.

I know you feel bad that you’re a fuckin nobody in a dirty little hovel in New Jersey who wears shite clothes and has no fame, fortune or success to his name. But fer fucks sake, keep that to yourself. The world’s cringe supplies are rapidly depleting.


----------



## SourDiesel (Aug 29, 2019)

AbraCadaver said:


> fuckin hell there’s MARK TAYLOR MERCHANDISE? What retailer carries it? I must know!
> 
> Jesus it’s like watching a grown man play pretend in the mirror. I own 3k bottles of cologne, I have my own line of clothing everyone wears, I live in Tokyo.
> 
> I’m not sure which is the most laughable lie.


"I got these Adult Swim sunglasses. They don't do international shipping but I made it work."

Honestly, I lost it at Adult Swim sunglasses. I didn't even make it one minute in.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Aug 29, 2019)

SourDiesel said:


> "I got these Adult Swim sunglasses. They don't do international shipping but I made it work."
> 
> Honestly, I lost it at Adult Swim sunglasses. I didn't even make it one minute in.


I just enjoy that he realized the “no international shipping” policy was about to break his _carefully crafted and totally believable lie about living in Japan_, so he had to head that off at the pass to keep us in the dark. Nobody was thinking it, but damn it he was NOT going to have plotholes!

You made it work because new jersey isn’t international, fatboy.


----------



## What This Old Thing!? (Nov 19, 2019)

Mark is promising more m.ilk with the poop, or more poop with the m.ilk.






						Twitter / Account Suspended
					

From breaking news and entertainment to sports and politics, get the full story with all the live commentary.




					twitter.com
				




https://archive.md/mjP2V
Edit to add another ss


----------



## The Un-Clit (Nov 19, 2019)

What This Old Thing!? said:


> Mark is promising more m.ilk with the poop, or more poop with the m.ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgive me if I don't hold my breath waiting.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 19, 2019)

All this normie involvement is getting tiresome...guess I'm back on Mark Taylor watch though.


----------



## BallBuster (Nov 19, 2019)

What This Old Thing!? said:


> Mark is promising more m.ilk with the poop, or more poop with the m.ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh fuck this cunt every cunt that looks like him. He hasn’t had any attention since August and now he comes back spouting more bullshit.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 19, 2019)

Mark Taylor is desperate for credit for "info" he found, which was so insignificant that no one even remembers if it's true that he got it or not.


----------



## What This Old Thing!? (Nov 27, 2019)

Does Mark really have eyes on the property?
"Moi" thinks that'd be creepy, even though "Moi" has been stalking Donald for years.





						Twitter / Account Suspended
					

From breaking news and entertainment to sports and politics, get the full story with all the live commentary.




					twitter.com
				




http://archive.md/n8PMZ


----------



## Leonard4Pay (May 28, 2022)

What mongoloid.


----------



## theshep (May 28, 2022)

Leonard4Pay said:


> What mongoloid.


Thanks for necro-ing a thread so old that I had to go back to the OP to remember who the fuck it was about.

Arsehole.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (May 28, 2022)

Leonard4Pay said:


> What mongoloid.


No. Bad poster! Bad! Did you tear up the old thread? Did you? Back to your pen!


----------

